# Garage Flooring



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi All,

I am about to do my garage floor and spotted these on ebay today. Looks good for the price. Any opinions?

Cheers :thumb:

first one:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130352709897&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Second one:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220536459923&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

dont costco do summit similar?


----------



## c928jon (Aug 2, 2006)

I found some grey floortiles off ebay for about £100, five years on and they still look like new. Floor tiles as in ceramic that you lay with adhesive like a kitchen floor.

Once every couple of weeks just wash the garage out with a hosepipe.


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

XTR said:


> dont costco do summit similar?


Not seen the costco ones, any specs or prices?

:wave:


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Looks like you get a lot for your money


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Not sure if these are the same type of tiles but my mate did something similar with interlocking rubberised tiles but found they moved a fair bit where the car rolled over them to the point he ended up taking them up and redoing the floor with paint.

The add for the first set doesn't seem to mention garage exactly so it would make me wonder, the second at least have a picture but not with the tyre actually on the tiles?


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

That looks like a bargain, might have o invest myself


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I have some of the exact same tiles bought from Costco.

TBH, I'd not say they were suitable for a whole garage floor, I have them in front of a workbench [sort of modern duckboarding] and also use them as kneeling mats when working on machines.


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

it seems a lot cheaper than garage floor paint and worth a punt for £85.00.

I think I will give it a go.


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Was thinking more for my workshop than garage floor


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

tbh i got my garage floor paint 30 quid for 20 litres 2 tins did 2 coats on a 900 sq ft garage


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks excellent as well. I like the colour.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I found the trouble with floor paint is tyres sticking to the paint leaving the bare surface exposed when you drive away. Floor tiles seem a good solution but opinions do vary and I suspect will be dependent upon whats underneath them. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

CPU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am about to do my garage floor and spotted these on ebay today. Looks good for the price. Any opinions?
> 
> ...


I can vouch for the second ones as they are in my garage.Better quality than you think as well. They arrived quickly and dead easy to fit.:thumb:


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Those tiles look cracking, will be buying some of those, thanks!:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

you need the harder floor tiles. them anti fatigue are more for walking on...

i bought 2 packs from costco, and the weight of the car trashes them. they dont spring back to the original shape


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> you need the harder floor tiles. them anti fatigue are more for walking on...
> 
> i bought 2 packs from costco, and the weight of the car trashes them. they dont spring back to the original shape


You must have read my mind, was just wondering about that. Did you buy some harder ones yourself? If so, where did you get them?

Cheers:thumb:


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> you need the harder floor tiles. them anti fatigue are more for walking on...
> 
> i bought 2 packs from costco, and the weight of the car trashes them. they dont spring back to the original shape


yeah... mine are all wet and soggy!!! not a good idea having a car on top of them. ok for kneeling and putting your wheels on face down for cleaning when they're off the car:thumb:

Stu.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i still use mine, just not for parking the car on. i have them at the bottom of the garage where i walk and the shelves sit on etc

my floor is just painted now, but i used some old momo floor mats where the wheels sit as to not remove the paint


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

markc said:


> I can vouch for the second ones as they are in my garage.Better quality than you think as well. They arrived quickly and dead easy to fit.:thumb:


Hi,

Good to see someone using them. Does the car squash them after a while or is it ok?
I quite like the look of the second ones TBH.

Cheers


----------



## zed3 (Dec 24, 2007)

JB052 said:


> I found the trouble with floor paint is tyres sticking to the paint leaving the bare surface exposed when you drive away. Floor tiles seem a good solution but opinions do vary and I suspect will be dependent upon whats underneath them. Let us know how you get on.


just done my garage floor with epoxy floor paint should last forever, specially as a car wil never see the inside of, pics to follow soon


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

CPU said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good to see someone using them. Does the car squash them after a while or is it ok?
> I quite like the look of the second ones TBH.
> ...


Yes the car does squash them i can't deny that but for price/looks and isulation they give so what!!:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

We got our flooring from here:

http://www.dynotile.co.uk/

Ours has lasted well for the last few years, it's getting replaced shortly though when we kit the new unit out


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

The dynotile ones look the business but the wife would go spare if I spent £410 on the garage floor.
£84 is more realistic. I know they are no where near as good but hey its just to make the floor warmer and stop the dust coming up. :lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

CPU said:


> The dynotile ones look the business but the wife would go spare if I spent £410 on the garage floor.
> £84 is more realistic. I know they are no where near as good but hey its just to make the floor warmer and stop the dust coming up. :lol:


Just dont tell her!

I'll be putting Dynotile down on my garage floor, the girlfriend will just get told to mind her own business if she asks how much it was :lol:


----------



## silver back (Feb 22, 2009)

I had the one`s from costco on top of painted floor and not only moved around but condensation formed under tile !


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Used to use floor paint , keeps the dust down but parking a car with hot tyres in the summer will lift the paint exposing the concrete

A mate of mine over ordered so i bought his excess which i think are the same as costco were doing

Quite happily take the weight of a trolley jack holding up the car if the car is on stands i use a left over tile to give it more support , they have been down over 18mths and still looks good




























Much better than before


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

^^ any idea where they are from? Look great! :thumb:

There was a thread on here where someone got some superb flooring. Even had edging and he put some rectangles down where the cars were to sit...


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

i bought some industrial rubber mats! from b & q but they no longer have stock and dont seem to be getting any more!!! which id bought more! have the same mats that you have listed on your first post! only ok for walking on not parking on really although my front tyres do rest on them and they do spring back a bit!!! but they arent a fan of water!!!!
painting is ok but not for a car to kept used on!! as it will left / crack and peal!!! regardess


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

amiller said:


> ^^ any idea where they are from? Look great! :thumb:
> 
> There was a thread on here where someone got some superb flooring. Even had edging and he put some rectangles down where the cars were to sit...


He imported them from China but he needed a lot !!

Think the Costco ones are the same , different locking deisgn to the op's ones


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

Clark said:


> Just dont tell her!
> 
> I'll be putting Dynotile down on my garage floor, the girlfriend will just get told to mind her own business if she asks how much it was :lol:


Absolutely brilliant...... :lol: I may just do that.


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

Richf said:


> Used to use floor paint , keeps the dust down but parking a car with hot tyres in the summer will lift the paint exposing the concrete
> 
> A mate of mine over ordered so i bought his excess which i think are the same as costco were doing
> 
> ...


They look brilliant do you know where they came from...:wave:


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry Rich, China, just seen the thread above.

This is turning into an interesting thread, are there any more ideas for cheap floor tiles or any kind of flooring. I may even go the carpet route but this may get damp and rot when you park a wet car on it. :thumb:


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I wonder how tough cushion flooring is , some of that industrial grade stuff should be ok for just parking on


----------



## c928jon (Aug 2, 2006)

anyone looked at these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Boxes-24-Blac...ZViewItemQQptZUK_Flooring?hash=item3ef9e5b8df


----------



## c928jon (Aug 2, 2006)

a few of my mates got together and got a palletts worth, works out at about £5 per sq m with adhesive etc.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1000-Black-Ce...ZViewItemQQptZUK_Flooring?hash=item3efc65fea2


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Costco are selling the following

http://www.bltllc.com/g-floor_main.htm

Size is 7ft x 17ft £124.99+vat Great quality and big mat instead of tiles. I am thinking about it but i would have to buy about 10 packs:doublesho

:thumb:


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

http://www.meadeeflooring.co.uk/product_detail.php?thecode=1234274319


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Costco are selling the following
> 
> http://www.bltllc.com/g-floor_main.htm
> 
> ...


Is it likely to lift when you turn the car wheels on it though?


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Costco are selling the following
> 
> http://www.bltllc.com/g-floor_main.htm
> 
> ...


I quite like the look of that and you can just roll it out. Good price too. NIce one. :thumb:


----------

